# Call of Cthulhu - Investigator Weapons, volume 2 for the Modern Day - now available!



## Old Castro (Jan 5, 2015)

Sixtystone Press is happy to announce the arrival of the long-awaited _Investigator Weapons volume 2, Modern day_ for contemporary Call of Cthulhu games. Investigator Weapons volume 2 is a sequel to the highly praised _Investigator Weapons volume 1, the 1920s_.

Hans-Christian Vortisch presents iconic, common and less-common weapons found in service yesterday, today and tomorrow for use by Investigators, armed authorities and the cultists they hunt.

Hans presents variant stats for all of the covered weapons, and Investigator Weapons 2 also summarises weapons rules from all editions of _Call of Cthulhu_ including seventh edition, as well as Basic Role-playing games such as _Delta Green_ and _The Laundry_, as well as providing optional rules for enhanced play.

Sixtystone is offering a 33% discount for the next two days.

33% discount (expires 7 Jan 2015): http://rpg.drivethrustuff.com/browse.php?discount=94f55a1dbd

A POD version will be available shortly and early purchasers will receive a voucher allowing them to get the POD version at the same discount as the future PDF+POD bundle, when the POD version is released.

A print run for games stores is also planned for 2015.

Here are some screen shots of the finished book:


----------

